# '88 Stanza Wagon Cold Start Problems!



## meintii (Jan 28, 2008)

My stanza wagon really does not like to start when it has not been run for eight or so hours. So when I come outside in the morning to start it, it is really hard to start.This morning the battery ended up dieing from trying to turn it over so much. It takes awhile for the car to start running after turning over several times. It also will have times while Im trying to start it where it will run only for a second and then cut out. After it decides to run if you give it any gas before its been running for any less than 10min it cuts out. When its warm it starts no problem, and runs great. Please HELP!
-Zac C


----------



## PapaCap (Dec 8, 2007)

When was the last time you changed the plugs? Or plug wires? Or distributor cap? Or rotor button? Or adjusted the timing? Or cleaned the IAC? Or replaced the fuel and air filters? Or cleaned the MAF? Or the EGR valve or throttle body or PCV valve? How are all the vaccum hoses? Intact? Rotten? Many things can cause your symptoms. It's tough to diagnose without knowing the car's repair history.

pc


----------

